# But coke and pepsi are so "bad" for you....



## CrappyProblem (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, so I'm still battling my chronic constipation and hard stool issues. Although I haven't had an episode as bad as I previously described. My problem is this. I'm in the severely obese BMI category, about 5'11" and 270 lbs. Although this is not "extreme" obesity, my high weight was around the mid 400s range, and despite people telling me that I'm within about 30 lbs of "stopping", I'd like to get to a normal BMI or AT LEAST, at the very least in the "overweight" range, which for my height is around 220 lbs.Ok, so the problem is this. I basically dumped the massive amounts of soda I used to drink. I grew up on diet pepsi and actually prefer the taste to regular, I know, shocking, there are people that actually dig the taste and like the fizzy rush without that sugar/caffeine drug like push to go along with it.At any rate, for months on end, I stick to ice-cold water only. "Juices" I find are just as bad as sodas as they are mostly colored, sugar water, how is that better for you than pepsi? The problem is when I eat healthy, I suffer my chronic constipation horribly. Basically I go once every 3 days or so when I'm doing "good" and I feel like I have to force it out. There is usually "blood", passed along with it. When it gets really bad, it turns into a cement like mix, and I have to..ahem..extricate if I'm lucky, and it's not a pleasant thing.So that brings me to about two weeks ago. I bought one of those boxes of pepsis after going months and months without it. Drinking anywhere from 6 to 10 cans a day, I know "bad". But the thing is, that ended my constipation problem, period, full stop. I was sometimes going twice daily! This is something I never, ever do, just does not happen. Sometimes I would just poop out the pepsi, lol. So the constipation turned to diarrhea, which yeah is a problem, but compared to cement and blood, this is pure heaven to me, and my weight began dropping like crazy like 1 to 2 lbs per day, even drinking like 1700 cals in pepsi a day. I know most of that is water.Well don't worry, I can just hear the collective gasps on the forum. I am back to my water-only regimen, but so is my constipation problem. And, the really annoying thing is, I keep hearing the old canard that pepsi "dehydrates you", and yeah you pee. But on water-only I am just miserable. I feel listless and tired all the time, brain fog constantly, in a constant funk and daze. I feel like I have to push against a wall to get myself moving at all.With pepsi I started to feel like my old self again and my memory came back. And I became very, very regular. When I dumped the pepsi and returned to water, I went back up 3 lbs after my daily BMs ceased. But have maintained a steady weight for about 3 days now.So basically how do you eat healthy and diet and eat healthy with a problem like mine where when I eat supposed "####" like pepsi and fattening foods and chocolate, my body simply WORKS and works well. I'm so confused and angry. Does anybody else experience this paradox. It's like I have a choice. Suffer the pain of eating "healthy" and being miserable to get to a healthy weight, or be super morbidly obese and eat and drink "####" and have my body simply work without incident.Is there any "natural" way besides sodas to get your body doing a natural daily BM without it turning to sludge? Water doesn't seem to do the trick, and I drink on average about 8 8 oz glasses per day. Two cans of pepsi, and I'm hydrated, at least I feel tons better. But I know that's bad for my body, so, what gives?I know this seems ridiculous. I'm just tired of eating "healthy" and dealing with painful constipation and blood. And, then taking in "####", and everything's a-ok. Something seems amiss.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be the caffeine is getting the colon going. Although there are quite a few that find "healthy" depending on how it is defined may not be the best for their body and something in the "bad" food has an effect that works for them.You might see if regular tea (not decaf or herbal) or black coffee works for you, as if you need sweetener you can regulate that yourself and keep the calorie count where you need it to be easier.Both tea and coffee have other compounds that can be considered "healthy" even if some people think other things are not. Generally tea and coffee drinkers tend to be healthier as long as they tolerate the caffeine.Fatty foods also tend to stimulate the gut which may also get it moving, but you may want to try for healthier fats (olive oil/avocado) and not focus on cutting out too many fats.


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

Soda and chocolate contain caffeine, which stimulates your bowels a lot. Another complaint I've heard is when people stop smoking, as nicotine is a stimulant. Maybe switching to coffee or tea. I too am overweight, but I suffer from completely different symptoms than you. My best friend had success taking a weight loss drug prescribed by her doctor, and it was a stimulant, not saying that's a route you want to go, but it may help you with your weight loss and bms. It's called phentermine.


----------



## popartpete (Nov 25, 2015)

CrappyProblem said:


> Ok, so I'm still battling my chronic constipation and hard stool issues. Although I haven't had an episode as bad as I previously described. My problem is this. I'm in the severely obese BMI category, about 5'11" and 270 lbs. Although this is not "extreme" obesity, my high weight was around the mid 400s range, and despite people telling me that I'm within about 30 lbs of "stopping", I'd like to get to a normal BMI or AT LEAST, at the very least in the "overweight" range, which for my height is around 220 lbs.Ok, so the problem is this. I basically dumped the massive amounts of soda I used to drink. I grew up on diet pepsi and actually prefer the taste to regular, I know, shocking, there are people that actually dig the taste and like the fizzy rush without that sugar/caffeine drug like push to go along with it.At any rate, for months on end, I stick to ice-cold water only. "Juices" I find are just as bad as sodas as they are mostly colored, sugar water, how is that better for you than pepsi? The problem is when I eat healthy, I suffer my chronic constipation horribly. Basically I go once every 3 days or so when I'm doing "good" and I feel like I have to force it out. There is usually "blood", passed along with it. When it gets really bad, it turns into a cement like mix, and I have to..ahem..extricate if I'm lucky, and it's not a pleasant thing.So that brings me to about two weeks ago. I bought one of those boxes of pepsis after going months and months without it. Drinking anywhere from 6 to 10 cans a day, I know "bad". But the thing is, that ended my constipation problem, period, full stop. I was sometimes going twice daily! This is something I never, ever do, just does not happen. Sometimes I would just poop out the pepsi, lol. So the constipation turned to diarrhea, which yeah is a problem, but compared to cement and blood, this is pure heaven to me, and my weight began dropping like crazy like 1 to 2 lbs per day, even drinking like 1700 cals in pepsi a day. I know most of that is water.Well don't worry, I can just hear the collective gasps on the forum. I am back to my water-only regimen, but so is my constipation problem. And, the really annoying thing is, I keep hearing the old canard that pepsi "dehydrates you", and yeah you pee. But on water-only I am just miserable. I feel listless and tired all the time, brain fog constantly, in a constant funk and daze. I feel like I have to push against a wall to get myself moving at all.With pepsi I started to feel like my old self again and my memory came back. And I became very, very regular. When I dumped the pepsi and returned to water, I went back up 3 lbs after my daily BMs ceased. But have maintained a steady weight for about 3 days now.So basically how do you eat healthy and diet and eat healthy with a problem like mine where when I eat supposed "####" like pepsi and fattening foods and chocolate, my body simply WORKS and works well. I'm so confused and angry. Does anybody else experience this paradox. It's like I have a choice. Suffer the pain of eating "healthy" and being miserable to get to a healthy weight, or be super morbidly obese and eat and drink "####" and have my body simply work without incident.Is there any "natural" way besides sodas to get your body doing a natural daily BM without it turning to sludge? Water doesn't seem to do the trick, and I drink on average about 8 8 oz glasses per day. Two cans of pepsi, and I'm hydrated, at least I feel tons better. But I know that's bad for my body, so, what gives?I know this seems ridiculous. I'm just tired of eating "healthy" and dealing with painful constipation and blood. And, then taking in "####", and everything's a-ok. Something seems amiss.


I would definitely suggest that you get to at least 220 pounds, even less. It is SO important to your health. I admire that you could get to where you are from the mid 400's. I was as high at 320, but I'm 190, and have been for a long time, and I'm in great health, aside from IBS. I'm not sure how you reached your goal to your current weight, but it had to be calories in/calories out. If you want to lose a pound a week, you should be eating about 2,400 calories daily, about 1,900 daily if you want to lose two pounds a week. Neither of these options are easy, but you only get one health. Additionally, you could realistically eat a few more calories if you offset that by exercising that amount of calories off the same day. I find that a few sips of regular Pepsi a day are soothing to my IBS for some reason, but a 20 ounce bottle lasts 3 days or more. I used to drink TONS of diet soda, and gave it up because it burned my ulcer and my gastroenterologist told me how horrible aspartame and splenda are for you, and I read as much as I could about them, and if half of it is true, I'm was willing to pass it up. I liked the caffeine, that was true, but if I want some caffeine now, I have a cup of green tea with one packet of stevia, a sweet plant that is not artificial. There are certainly some cheap juices out there that have a lot of added sugar, but if you pay a little more money and really read the labels, there are fantastic juices on the market that are certainly not just flavored water and sugar. I spend about $20 a week on juices, and I get carrot juice, cucumber and kale juice, strawberry and banana juice, and usually mango juice, or blueberry juice. All are pure, and they say the exact number of fruits that are used in each bottle. Bolthouse Farms is the brand I buy at the Acme Supermarket. See if it's available in your area. Not only is it loaded with vitamins, it's loaded with FIBER, which helps constipation considerably. The juices have to be drunk in portions. You can't drink the whole bottle at a time. Also, I strongly suggest Psyllum Husk each and every day. I mix it in a blend of regular 2% milk and almond milk with hemp protein powder, green superfood, local bee pollen and D-Ribose, but you don't even have to go that far. Just mix it with water and drink it 3 times a day. It made my constipation disappear and in fact, reverse itself totally. You need to do it every single day or it won't work. It will work way better than 10 cans of empty calorie Pepsi. I can't help but to think that's all in your imagination that is effective, or it was simply a coincidence. Water is far better for constipation than Pepsi would ever be. Also, if I saw blood in my stool, I'd be waiting at the door of the gastroenterologist the next morning after having called the emergency number already as soon as I saw it. That is a very serious issue that should not be handled without a specialist's care. It could be one of a host of serious problems. I simply don't think you have the concept of what it means to truly eat healthily, and to find an effective diet and to stick to it. It seems to me that you think in terms of good days and bad days and often revert to your old eating habits for comfort. Everyday should be a good day. There should be no reason why you shouldn't be able to find foods that keep you at a healthy weight and make you not constipated. It took me years to understand these things, and I did it with the consultation of many experts. Most importantly, I had to change myself. I pray that you find happiness and peace and a solution for your problems.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

co2 gas in the gut causes weight gain. Yawn (while stretching and tounge out) your weight back to normal.


----------



## Hello193 (Nov 7, 2015)

Do not ice your water, for cold water freezes up the bowels and makes things move even slower. Try to just stick to room temperature water.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm about to try some Pepsi..


----------

